
SimpliField launches new version to help companies boost field team productivity - benjaminzenou
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/10/09/simplifield-launches-new-version-help-companies-better-boost-worker-productivity/
======
marinepx
All features have been thought for Executives to get a better understanding of
field execution (geotagged pictures, surveys, forms...) to improve enterprise
performance.

------
gplancke
More and more features to perfect match on-the-field team needs.

